# Are they cutting Family Income Supplement?



## irgun (10 Jan 2012)

I read somewhere that they are cutting the payment of Family Income Supplement (FIS) to people on Carer’s Benefit and Carer’s Allowance.

Does that mean the Carers payment will be cut or taxed?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (10 Jan 2012)

Here is what was announced in last month's budget:

Income from weekly carers payments will be included for the purposes of calculating entitlement to Family Income Supplement in line with other welfare payments. *(January 2012 for new applicants and on renewal for all others)* 

When assessing entitlement to FIS, Carer's Allowance/Benefit wasn't counted as income.   It will be counted now.   It may mean that a family applying for FIS or renewing their FIS may not qualify because there's a Carer's payment in the household as well as income from employment.


----------



## Darthvadar (10 Jan 2012)

Hi OP.

Until the last budget Carers Allowance/Benefit was not included in the assessment of income for FIS. This is going to change from either Jan 1st. for new FIS claimants, or the next renewal date for existing claimants. The changes will happen over the next three years.

Citizen's Information Centre's website's got some information. This page indicates the changes. http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_children/family_income_supplement.html

About halfway down the page under 'Rates'.

Hope this helps.

Darth.


----------



## Ildánach (10 Jan 2012)

These changes are being implemented over the next three years, so in 2012 only 1/3 of the income will be assessed.

From Citizens Information site [broken link removed]



> *Changes to means assessment for Family Income  Supplement (FIS)*
> 
> Posted on [broken link removed]
> It was announced in Budget 2012 that income from carer’s payments  (Carer’s Benefit and Carer’s Allowance) will be included when  calculating entitlement to Family Income Supplement. This measure will  be implemented over 3 years.
> ...


----------

